# Super Cyclone to affect  Gulf Oil Traffic



## wayneL (5 June 2007)

This is something rare.

Cyclone Gonu http://www.alertnet.org/thefacts/reliefresources/TSR/200702A_02A.htm could possibly shut down tanker traffic in the gulf for perhaps 5 days or more according to some industry pundits. Better start saving up for the down payment on your next tank of fuel.


----------



## CanOz (5 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> This is something rare.
> 
> Cyclone Gonu http://www.alertnet.org/thefacts/reliefresources/TSR/200702A_02A.htm could possibly shut down tanker traffic in the gulf for perhaps 5 days or more according to some industry pundits. Better start saving up for the down payment on your next tank of fuel.




Oil should have enough going for it now that 70 pbl of brent should hold for a while surely.

Technically, seasonally, geopolitically and now meteorlogically bullish


----------



## nizar (5 June 2007)

Dont worry Wayne, my oil stocks will more than cover the difference


----------



## wayneL (5 June 2007)

CanOz said:


> Technically, seasonally, geopolitically and now meteorlogically bullish






nizar said:


> Dont worry Wayne, my oil stocks will more than cover the difference



Aren't us capitalists a nasty lot, when we view things like this as a positive!?

LOLOL


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> Aren't us capitalists a nasty lot, when we view things like this as a positive!?
> 
> LOLOL




LOL anit that the truth Wayne!


----------



## doctorj (6 June 2007)

Oil off a little at the moment.  Maybe it's not that bad after all. I doubt it'll stop CTX etc charging us more at the pump though...


----------



## wayneL (7 June 2007)

It's causing a few problems now in the straights of Hormuz and coastal areas of Oman, but wondering if it will cause any real supply problems.

The market doesn't think so at the moment.


----------



## Kimosabi (7 June 2007)

This is amazing, the last time they had a cyclone over was well before oil was discovered in Saudi Arabia.

I wonder if any of the Oil infrastructure over there is designed to hurricane force winds.


----------

